# Pleione Source



## JAB (Feb 18, 2016)

Reputable source for quality Pleione? Would really like to get a couple. 
Thanks
Jake


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2016)

Could see if asuka orchids still has them, and ten shin brings some to shows 


Elmer Nj


----------



## JAB (Feb 19, 2016)

Is Ten Shin a member or a name? 
Thanks for the Asuka tip!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 19, 2016)

Hengduan Mountain Biotech (Holger Perner)?

http://www.gcos.org/PREVIOUS NEWSLETTERS/Orchid-List USA Spring 2016.pdf


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2016)

Gardens at Post Hill.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2016)

Ten shin is the importer that comes to a lot of the larger u.s. shows now


Elmer Nj


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Gardens at Post Hill.



Wow, I didn't realize Ron had such a wide variety on offer. It makes sense with his move to Washington state.


----------



## JAB (Feb 19, 2016)

Eric, Linus, and Charles you all rock! Thank you! Post hill has a hell of a selection. I can't seem to find maculata anywhere. Is it that rare or hard to propagate? 

Thanks guys,
Jake


----------



## JAB (Feb 19, 2016)

Kyushu - 
Move to Washington? States they are in CT on the site!?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 19, 2016)

JAB said:


> Kyushu -
> Move to Washington? States they are in CT on the site!?



Ron and his wife are moving this year.


----------



## JAB (Feb 19, 2016)

Along with the orchid biz??


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2016)

They are like $15 each.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 19, 2016)

JAB said:


> Eric, Linus, and Charles you all rock! Thank you! Post hill has a hell of a selection. I can't seem to find maculata anywhere. Is it that rare or hard to propagate?
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Jake



P 25 of Hangduan has maculata


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2016)

You're welcome! The more plants other people buy, the fewer I have to try and avoid buying :rollhappy:


Elmer Nj


----------

